# SIP Ben...



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

So yesterday (Sunday) lunch time, I actually witnessed my Ben dying, I didn't realize at first that I had watched him die but I was too late, after I watched him die which I thought was just him spazzing out I quickly got his hospital tank all ready for him and went to scoop him out to find him not moving when the fishnet went near him which was odd as he usually tried to avoid the net. 

Not entirely sure why he died, I fasted him the night before, but the night before that he was eating fine, the night before he passed I had done a water change, gave him new IALs, added prime and stresscoat, I did the exact same to Bills tank and he's still alive.. 

The ONLY thing I can really think of was I had sprayed fly spray the day BEFORE at around lunch time, but it wasn't near their tanks (Bill and Ben were directly next to each other) it definitely could of carried in the air though but that makes me question wouldn't he have died a few hours after I had of sprayed and not a whole 24 hours? and after a water change, wouldn't Bill have died also?? 

My friend suggested an internal parasite, I saw no physical trauma outside of the body and there was no bloat.. 

I'm pretty upset as he was my "special" boy as Bill is just a regular common CT and I was planning on breeding him, it's a shame I didn't breed him and get some fry before he passed :-( :question:


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. I have empathy for you, I lost a fish this week too.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks  

I hope it meant an end to a bad week and not the start to a terrible week.. starting a new week on a death.. no thanks


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry Jess.
SIP Ben


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

sorry sip Ben!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks guys, 
I'd really love to know what happened and if I did anything wrong, hmm. The death although upsetting has interested me a little.. I'm glad I still have Bill though he will keep my company :3


----------

